# Japanese wrecks Madang



## Stevedash8 (Dec 11, 2021)

Can anyone identify these 2 tail sections I took a photo of in 1976 near Madang

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2021)

They look Mitsubishi Ki-21-Ib or Ki-21-II.
As the Ki-21-Ib was rare, it will be natural to think that they are the Ki-21-II

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stevedash8 (Dec 11, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> They look Mitsubishi Ki-21-Ib or Ki-21-II.
> As the Ki-21-Ib was rare, it will be natural to think that they are the Ki-21-II
> 
> View attachment 651260


That's the aircraft and a great shot of it. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stevedash8 (Dec 17, 2021)

Sorry I know the Madang wrecks have been done a lot but maybe these are different views. Note the vegetation changes so quickly with maybe long grass, bushes etc that taking photos can be difficult. 
First photo is a G3M (Nell) and second Ki 45. Please feel free to better identify or correct

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2021)

The 2nd one looks a Ki-49.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stevedash8 (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes your correct Ki49 thanks and I remember now after googling it It had a Codename Helen

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2021)

I look forward to more pics from you, Stevedash8

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stevedash8 (Dec 17, 2021)

Ki 46 (Dinah) ? I took all of these photos in 1976 and unfortunately with a cheap camera.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks Stevedash8. Yes, it looks a Ki-46-II.
Your pics tell original condition very well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

